# Wildfire Evac >>> After Action Report & Advice



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

*bugging out *- everyone needs a detailed plan and should be prepped for the possible eventuality of being forced out of your home ...

here's a two-part report from _Survival Blog_ on bugging out due to a CA wildfire SHTF >>> cause most likely not applicable to most of us preppers but the good advice hints go for most bugging out SHTFs ....

https://survivalblog.com/wildfire-evacuation-part-1-socal9mm/

https://survivalblog.com/wildfire-evacuation-part-2-socal9mm/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Flooding not an issue. Fire , land clear back far enough and steel roof. Storms could level house above ground I guess but the basement will be fine.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

a 3rd part of the article submission came thru this AM - kind of a summary of the whole the incident - good points ....

https://survivalblog.com/wildfire-evacuation-part-3-socal9mm/


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

part four >>>>>>>>>>>

https://survivalblog.com/wildfire-evacuation-part-4-socal9mm/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

CA for generations has allowed the under growth to build up . Stopping both natural burn offs and controlled burns . Misguided management of wood land has led to all these fires. Of course they have to blame everyone else. But in the end CA put the power company in bankruptcy. We see how much the people end up paying for power down the road.
Problem was never the fire but CA.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Highly recommend those articles. Very clearly written and well organized. 

One thing I especially liked was their continual reassessment of the plan.


----------

